# Ancient Need to Hide food?



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I noticed something today about Dahlia.
When I refresh her food bowl she will take one
kibble and hide it under the pillow in her bed.
I clean her bed and playpen every day and have
found kibble under the pillow.Is this an instinct 
to hide/save food like in ancient times?
Like burying a bone? Does your chi do this??


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine are too greedy and eat the lot! I used to have a little terrier that did this.

x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That's so cute.
Savin a wee bit for later LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My girls hide their kibble, and chewies. Chance doesn't do it. Maybe it's a girl Chi thing? :lol: I always have to shake their beds and blankets out to find the hidden treasures. I have my couch up against a wall in the living room, and found a bone on the top against the wall the other day. I just giggled because they go to great extents to "hide" their possessions. :lol:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes maybe they are stashing it for a midnight snack!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Probably so! :lol: It's too cute, isn't it!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco hides everything in his bed, I don't think it's just a girl thing. He also steals little things of mine, hair clips, a tube of mascara, my comb and hides them in his bed. He dosen't chew them just hides them. It's very funny.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

When I give Joie a chew bone, he'll run to the couch, set it on a blanket, and start pushing the blanket with his nose - until he finally gets it buried just right. Then he digs it out and eats it !

He alwasys does this !


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Babs "hides" things such as new toys or treats in corners right on the floor. She'll dig at the carpet, lay it just so and then push her nose along the carpet to "cover" it. Of course, there's not really a hole, everyone can see the treat still and there's nothing to cover it with. She's so funny. Outside she actually does bury things, unfortunately it's usually in my flower beds. So when I go work in my beds, she has to come get it and move it.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> When I give Joie a chew bone, he'll run to the couch, set it on a blanket, and start pushing the blanket with his nose - until he finally gets it buried just right. Then he digs it out and eats it !
> 
> He alwasys does this !


Lola does this, then as soon as she's hidden it she takes it back out and eats it lol.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi doesn't really hide it, she will bring a couple pieces up onto the bed though to save for a snack later so she won't have to walk all the way to the bowl haha.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my boy loves to hide his best treats and eat his regular treats. he likes to hide his nylabones the best. i always find them against the walls, in the corners, all around his playpen, in the corner of the stairs. rofl! sucha cutie


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

All their little ways are so funny and really cute.
Do all your chi's also like to hide under blankets etc?....seems to be quite common i hear.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ben is very sneaky. I will give each one of them a treat, he will take Frankie's and "hide" it in the closet next to Daddy's shoes. Then he comes out to enjoy his own treat! Poor Frankie........


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Awwww poor Frankie!!
But this is very comical at his expense!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Terri said:


> All their little ways are so funny and really cute.
> Do all your chi's also like to hide under blankets etc?....seems to be quite common i hear.


Mine live under blankets ! I think they'd go out of their minds if the wasn't a least one blanket in every room.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco lives under blankets as well, I have to check for lumps before I sit down for fear I'll crush him. It can be 100 degrees outside and there's Paco snuggled under a big fleece blanket, he just loves it.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lily does this with her food and with treats! It is so cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy and Fern do the same. It is soo cute, but will take them awhile to eat at times running back and forth from the food bowl to their beds. Willow just hides her bully sticks everywhere. It is funny how I will come across them tucked behind my couch pillows and cushions lol!!!

Lori


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam also likes to save things for later. He will take his treats and bury them, all under the watchful and beady eye of Hannah who will run up after and steal his stuff.LOL
If I had 8 chi's that hid treats I would find 8 hungry furkids and Hannah sitting on an enormous treat pile, probably resembling Jabba the Hut by this stage!!!


----------

